# AMF Roadmaster.



## Sulley (Apr 5, 2012)

Boy what did i get myself into this time LOL yep it a 78 AMF Roadmaster Moped and boy is it wooped, i got it for nothing, im thinkin he should have payed me for taking it off his hands, one good thing is its all there. Its going to be to hard to restore it back to new but i am going to keep it mostly the way it should look. The rims are rusted throw, the engine was setup, i have takin that all apart and it should be good to go, i found good bars, front rack and a good headlight for it,the brake cables are all froze up so i am going with couster brake rear wheel and free wheel front, i did find some cool orange wall tires for it, so the fun begins.Anyone have or had one of these.  Sulley   PS  the seat is perfect


----------



## Sulley (Apr 8, 2012)

Starting to put it back togeighter, got some of my new/old parts for it, the rims were shot so for now i am going with bicycle wheels front and rear, waiting for a few engine parts and it should be up and run in a few weeks.  Sulley


----------



## Kidahginn (Apr 10, 2012)

Son of a gun, look at that, it's really coming along nice - cool.


----------



## Boris (Apr 12, 2012)

Good for you! That really is looking great.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 12, 2012)

*Need Any Thing*

Im fixing to part this out " if i get a chance" for ebay, If ya see any thing ya need let me know, thanks.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 12, 2012)

Very nice work! 
How big is the engine on these?


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! Those before and after shots clearly show you know how to skillfully perform a Defuglyectomy.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 13, 2012)

There a 49cc McCllock 2 cycle friction drive. Im just waiting for my wheels and tires, the origianil ones were shot but i may have new rims put on the old hub sometime, my engine is going togeither today i may start it on the bench first to tune it.Got some of the decals on it, looks good i think so far. Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Apr 24, 2012)

Its a peddler, still waitin for some engine parts. I had to use these wheels untill i get the origainil ones laced up, not sure about the orange walls yet.  Sulley


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2012)

Job well done!!!! The restoration is the easy part. Initiation into the Hells Angels is where it gets a little rough. But just imagine......ridin' with the Angels on your Roadmaster.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2012)

I have to admit, when I first saw one, I thought eeew!, but now I have to admit that little sucker is pretty cute! Nice job!


----------



## vincev (May 29, 2012)

That turned out great!!


----------



## mnhijazi (Dec 8, 2013)

*Tire and paint*

Hi you have a nice bike I am restoring my bike that I bought two weeks ago
1. where did  you buy the tires from
2. do you have the paint color codes
3. where did you get the decals from

Thanks for your help
keep them on the road


----------

